# Posting An Image ... ?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Why is it that we can "copy & paste" an image or picture directly on the Rifleforum platform but it won't work here. Here we have to use an image hosting site in order to post a pic.

Is there anyway we can do the simple ... "cut & paste" over here ? 

Damn, that sure would be alot easier.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

not sure what you're talking about...? What do you mean... "copy and paste"...?

There are limitations on this site, compared to the other forum, because of server space.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*I'll try to explain ...*

over on "Rifleforum.com" if I want to post a pic from any other website for instance ... Magpul , if there's an image I want to post from their site then I can just highlight it, copy & paste it directly on a "Rifle" thread without using an image hosting site.

But over here on "Handgun" it will not allow me to do that, I was just curious as to why ... it sure is easier over on Rifleforum .

I guess no one else has encountered this, maybe it's just me ...:smt017


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not familliar with the Rifleforum site, but the short story is that they are hosting the pictures in the threads (after you paste them). All of the thread pictures here are hosted somewhere else. 

It's just a matter of who pays for storing and transmitting the pictures.


----------

